# more stuck cases



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

this time it was a 22-250 what am i doing wrong people are my dies not set right or what


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

There were questions asked in your first post about this that you never answered. Maybe go back into that one and read all the posts and answer the questions that you were asked and we can help you from there. We can probably help fix your problem very quickly, but you need to help us help you by answering the questions. Sizing shouldn't be that hard. Maybe you need someone in your area to show you the ropes.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Actually, I'll make it easier. What type of lube are you using on the cases? I'm really hoping that you are actually using lube, if not thats your problem. If you are using lube, how are you applying it and how much? Did you try any of the suggestions in the previous thread? What type/brand of dies are you using? How old are they? Are they clean on the inside? Any rust on the inside of the dies?

Also, to answer your question about presses. One press might give you a little more leverage over another, but it won't really help you to keep from getting stuck cases. The press you have is just fine and should do the job nicely.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

AC is on the money...

Case prep is crucial and goes a long way toward reducing stuck cases and prolonging case life. I'm constantly amazed at the number of guys I run across that don't tumble their cases, let alone clean them at all, clean the primer hole, prep the neck, or check case length & trim...

Don't overlook the obvious like lubing (and doing it correctly), using the right size shell holder, and making sure the interior of your dies are clean...


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning Reloading Enthusiasts,

Say, just a thought, are you using the correct Shell Holder?

One time in my haste I put on what I thought was the right Shell Holder, well it
wasn't. The case was being gripped but, it was not enough. When it was time
to size and extract the case, it let go. Went to my books and sure enough, was
the wrong Shell Holder.

Say, another thing, if you're using something like a major one-shot spray lube brand,
THROW IT AWAY!! (actually use it for lubing something else)
I had so much trouble; I went back to lightly lubing cartridges with the thick goopy
lube. It only takes a very thin film, believe it or not, just apply a small amount on
first finger and thumb and put onto the case.

To clean the Lube off I just place the cartridges back into the vibrating cleaner (if I
have a lot). If I'm reloading 10 - 20 cases I just clean off with a rag sprayed with
a little of Son of a Gun on it. Laugh, but it works.

Hope this helps, and good luck. See Yeaw, got to go and finish reloading my
308 Win cartridges.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with almost every posted here so far. The exception would be to "throw away" the one-shot as suggested by Norseman. I disagree with this. I have completely switched over to Hornady One shot and have love it. I should point out that Hornady "One Shot" brand makes more than one type of lube. Be sure you are using the one made for re-sizing cases and you should have no problems at all with "One Shot" if you use it as directed.

One additional thing I didn't see mentioned is to use a neck brush with a small amount of lube sprayed on it to lube the inside of the neck. Just a quick in-out is all it takes. Skipping this one step alone, shouldn't cause enough friction to stick a case, though, so your problem must be somewhere else.

As for cleaning, I clean my cases in a tumbler before re-sizing, and then I run them through another short run in the same tumbler after. I know it isn't necessary, but I like to make sure I get all the lube back off.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Ditto on the cleaning cases. I deprime all my cases with a Lee universal deprimer, clean the primer pockets, run a brush through the case neck, then thrown them in the tumbler until the cases are nice and shiny again. After that I lube and size them and then let them tumble again for ten or fifteen mins. Those nice shiny, clean cases keep crud out of the dies that might scratch them.

Edited to add: I also love one shot and haven't had a single problem with it. I size a lot of 25-06, 300 mag, and 30-06 brass, and now some 38 special brass with an older non-carbide die.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

700, so out of curiosity, why do think you are having trouble with 
cartridges getting stuck in your Sizing Die?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The Norseman said:


> 700, so out of curiosity, why do think you are having trouble with
> cartridges getting stuck in your Sizing Die?


?? Its not me with the stuck cases. 22-250 is the one with the troubles.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

oops,

Sorry about that.

22-250 Hunter, so out of curiosity, why do think you are having trouble with 
cartridges getting stuck in your Sizing Die?


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

well Norseman i really dont know i think it is the lube but im not for sure.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

did you lube inside the necks? I have run into that issue with my 222 where it would stick cases when I didn't lube just a fine mist of one shot inside the case neck.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

ac700wildcat said:


> What type of lube are you using on the cases? I'm really hoping that you are actually using lube, if not thats your problem. If you are using lube, how are you applying it and how much? Did you try any of the suggestions in the previous thread? What type/brand of dies are you using? How old are they? Are they clean on the inside? Any rust on the inside of the dies?


22-250, answer those questions and the questions others have asked and we can help you. You have a bunch of different people here trying to help you out, but if you don't answer what has been asked you're just going to keep having troubles.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have been reloading since the early 1970's and have never had a stuck case.
I load for 30-30 win., 32 win. special, 308win., 243 win, 284 win., 300win.mag., 7MM08, 220swift, 357mag., and 38 special.

(1.I do not allow *my cases to touch the ground*. I wash all cases in hot soapy water before sizing, then rinced. After the rince they are inspected and placed in mesh bags (oranges used to come in them.) and hung to dry in either the hot sun or in my wood burning furnace room.

(2. After they are dry I inspect them again, use a gauge to size them, trim those needing it, and champher the necks on the sized ones.

(3. Install the correct sizing die and shaell holder for the case I am going to size. Set my RCBS lub pad (part #9307) out and apply the lub (part # 9311) to it and spread it around

(4. Take a half dozen cases from the box and roll them on the lub pad then one at a time I run the necks thru the brush graphie lub set up. they are then ready to size.

(5. Place them in hot soapy water again to remove the sizing lub and another stuff on them, rince and dry. Clean the primer pockets Inspecting them again and tumble.

(6. Prime the all cases.
Weigh the powder, dump it in the case , insert the bullet and press it to the AOL one at a time. No chance of double chargeing or not charging at all that way.

I have never had a stuck case, never had a non fire, I did how ever have a case seperation once.

 Al


----------

